# S.E. MASS. police depts. looking for reseve postions



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

any one aware of south eastern mass. departments looking to hire reserves and if you have to be a resident


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

I HEARD DEAN COLLEGE IS HIRING. HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## evidence (Jul 24, 2002)

You dont need to be a resident for Duxbury P.D. reserves but i hear that you dont get too many shifts, mostly details. Scituate P.D. hires summers but you really need to know somebody that can get you on. Any other town around there like Marshfield is impossible to get on unless you are a resident.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Many Cape & Islands departments need summer specials also, and most require the R/I academy. Some deadlines have passed, but I do recall seeing Tisbury post for 10 bucks an hour recently...  

-Mike


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I heard most deadlines have passed.. as a born and raised person from Scituate.. they will only hire off of civil cercus and aren't taking any reserves or summers... Marshfield ya right.. Cohassett has a freeze, got told that by a friend of the fams whos on there now.. so I guess we are all out of luck till next year... and from the cape I have friends down there those too have past...


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Orleans is looking for summer PO's. CHeck LEAPS. Chief Roy is a great guy. I grew up in Amherst where he was an LT. I think he left as a Capt. great man and far.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yes Roy was a capt. I thought he retired. He was too good for Amherst anyway good for him on getting a chief's job.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

Swansea Pd is hiring reserves ,I read an article in last weeks Spectator. Ok dept. now it has a chief when I worked there their was no chief. It was out of control!!The town is in financial trouble so their is alot of work for reserves right now


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Are Sweansea reserves civil circus apppointed or do they have both civil and non civil parttimers whats the deal, just curious.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=7289780&BRD=1710&PAG=461&dept_id=24108&rfi=6

*Swansea seeks reserve officers*
_Herald News Staff March 07, 2003_

SWANSEA -- The Police Department is seeking candidates to serve as reserve police officers in town. Successful candidates will serve to supplement full-time police officers, said Lt. Thomas Blakey.

Currently, preference will be given to people who have certificates of completion from a Massachusetts Criminal Justice Training Council full-time or reserve intermittent police academy, he stated.

Send resume and copies of certification to Lt. Thomas Blakey, Swansea Police Department, 111 Gardner's Neck Road, Swansea, MA 02777.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by Macop:
> * Are Sweansea reserves civil circus apppointed or do they have both civil and non civil parttimers whats the deal, just curious. *


They are NON-Civil circus. I went through the process back in 1993. Why I'll never know. Already had academy, was known to Selectmens Exec-Secretary, and a Sergeant. They hired about everyone but me (ha ha)Just shows you just never know.


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Any one know if thier are any P.D.'S looking for reserve officers and also any one know about Raynham PD Reserve prosses and if they are in need Thank You :?:


----------

